# Updates! :D



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Just updates on my two newest boys. They're delta tails. In the beginning, the blue one was so timid he hid in the micro swords and played dead every time I came in the room. xD 










The multi (?) is braver, but he refuses to sit still for pictures so I only have two of him.



















The blue is finally coming out of his shell now. Both of them are eating really well and I just love their personalities.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my, I love mustard gas bettas!!!! 
The multi colored one is very interesting colored too, can you shoot him without the flash?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Of course. Once my dad returns from China in a few days and I get my camera (it'll shoot pictures faster) back, I'll try. I'll also get some pictures of my ridiculously fat koi. Hikari food really fills fish out. xD


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking great =D Super jealous of your mustard gas xD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! 

Yeah, it was the first time I seem a betta like him in person. But there were two that day in the store. The other mustard was a very small male HM. There could have been more, but there was so many and we were in a hurry. I think they got a new shipment that day because there at least a hundred bettas on shelf and more bettas stacked on a rolling cart.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Very very pretty.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think the mustard gas coloration is becoming more and more popular- especially in the HM's. I saw two locally, and one that was a purple body/yellow fin HM. I would have snatched them all up if I wanted HM's and if I had the tanks!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

*steals your Mustard Gas....* :-D


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Personally, I would really like to see more variety and quality in the crowntails here. All I see are sluggish older males with clamped up/messy/broken fins and murky or pale blue/red colours. It's depressing.



madmonahan said:


> *steals your Mustard Gas....* :-D


Hey, you have your own now. Don't be greedy. :S


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah but, I, eerr, think your guy is prettier!!!! XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Aww, but I think Chance is gorgeous. 

I tell you what... I'm moving down to GA in a few months and I have friends and family in NC. I'll keep my eyes out for a mustard just like him and if I know I'll go through there, I'll pick one up for you and drop it off. You'll just have to pay for price of the fish from the store. (Disclaimer: I have no idea how/if this plan will work at all.)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

:shock: YES...I sure hope! ;-) keep your eyes open!! :-D


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yup. Like I said, I'm not really sure how it'll work out, but I can try... It'll all really depend on if I pass through your area. I would get you pictures and make sure you like the betta first, of course. I can't get anymore fish (even though I wanted them all), I'll be in trouble with the gf. xD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It would be awesome if it works!! XD just keep an eye out, do you se MGs much there??


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

To be honest, I hadn't paid attention to their betta stock for years. I really only started going to that store more frequently again because of my cat and when I went to get cat litter last month, I took a peak at the fish displays and noticed Grimm and Dante and I couldn't help myself. Then I saw the mustard and the other I didn't get last week, and like I said, there could have been more based on how many bettas they had in stock but we had to leave. From what I remember, their variety has gotten a lot bigger. So many colours and types to choose from. ><


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I know how it is! I used to pass by all these Bettas I saw in stores, but now, I see a betta in a store, (other than the PetStore) I make a B-line towards them.  well I sure hope you find one! ;-)

Edit: if you find one like yours, send me a PM!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

In past two years, all my fish died. A bad case of ich broke out in the goldfish tank. My cichlids that I kept four or five years started dying one after the other and I couldn't figure out why. They would be perfectly normal one day and lying on the bottom of the tank the next. Dead within hours. I tried everything. It was so frustrating and depressing and I really wanted to swear off fish. 

Then I discovered betta fish again. Other people eat buckets of ice cream when they're down, I guess I get bettas. xD I got five in less than thirty days. 

I'll do my best. ^^


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha! I eat buckets of ice cream any day! ;-) when I was younger we had 2 goldfish because the house me moved to had a fish tank in the back yard. I believe it was a 10G, which considering the bowls most people keep them in, this was an okay tank. I have no idea how much we cleaned it. :dunno:

No hurry. ;-)


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, so gorgeous!!!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## BettaLTE (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice fish! I love your Mustard Gas Betta also, what a beauty! Is that what they are called?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks. 

Yeah, I think so. A lot of people call bettas like him MGs, at least. I'm going to try to put up better pictures tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Did you say GA?

Neat! I'm there!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yup, Atlanta. I'm going to attend college there, so it's going to be a massive change. 

Awesome! ...Wait. I can say I already know someone from GA now! >:] Well, close enough, I mean. I know _of_ someone now lol.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You should make your avatar of your MG. XD 

Well maybe not....*puts jealous face on* lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay. ^^

Here are the better pictures as promised!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

*dies inside* :shock: :shock:


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

wow!! they're both beautiful, but i looove that green iridescence. if i ever get another betta, i'm going to hold out for one with green like that.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Ugh, why won't Photobucket save my resizes? I'm so sorry, guys.

EDIT: Nevermind, I got it! Yay! 

Don't die! It's okay! 

I was told he was a multi, but the photos from before were kind of misleading. Is that what he is?


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

my screen resolution is always set to be pretty huge, so it's not a problem for me.  does it maybe change the url of the photo when you resize it, add a number on or something? imgur does that, and then you have to go into the post and change the url to the altered one.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

It's okay now. I almost never use my laptop anymore (phone instead) so the giant pictures on the screen freaked me out for a second. xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

love the mustard gas.


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

wow! Those colors are poppen xD very pretty fish!


----------

